# Nu tool 1500 table saws and router question



## thecoder (1 Jul 2011)

Hello folks

I have been given a Nu tool 1500 table saw and know nothing about it....it has no manual....  ..my question is it looks like there is a facility to mount a router to it ....if so how would I attach a cheap router please.....On the other side ..there are some square slots that look like the would take a jigsaw...or am I barking up the wrong tree...

any feedback would be great please....

regards

Dave


----------



## Steve Maskery (2 Jul 2011)

Hi Dave
I can't answer your question as I'm not familiar with the machine. However, I can offer you some advice which may result in a better response.

Firstly, ask one of the mods to move the post to the General section. It's in the wrong place here and more people will see it in that forum.
Secondly, can you post a picture? It will make more sense to us all if we can see what you are talking about.
HTH
Steve


----------



## thecoder (2 Jul 2011)

OK Guys the mods have moved this and put it in the right section  Thanks guys,,,

Pics of the tablesaw to follow...when I work out how to add them lol

regards

Dave


----------



## thecoder (2 Jul 2011)

thecoder":fzttpngu said:


> Hello folks
> 
> I have been given a Nu tool 1500 table saw and know nothing about it....it has no manual....  ..my question is it looks like there is a facility to mount a router to it ....if so how would I attach a cheap router please.....On the other side ..there are some square slots that look like the would take a jigsaw...or am I barking up the wrong tree...
> 
> ...



Pics below ....I hope :shock:


----------



## No skills (3 Jul 2011)

I would get in contact with nutool and see if you can get a copy of the manual (or maybe search online), years ago when I had dealings with their reps they were usualy quite helpful.

The tools normally are fixed with countersunk machine screws that go through the table top and thread into the base plate of the router/jigsaw. I would imagine finding a router with a matching base patten would be that hard but the jigsaw? I dont know.


----------



## Steve Peacock (4 Jul 2011)

Hi Dave,

I have a Ryobi table saw with a similar sort of table. It is now my regular router table. The hole pattern didn't match my router base, so I had to drill two new holes in the table (and countersink them) to accommodate my router. I use three small bolts with countersink-type heads to mount the router.

Don't be scared to modify the saw table to suit your needs - just be careful and do it right.

One suggestion I would make is this ... if you can, use "Nylock" nuts for mounting the router (the type that have a nylon "insert" that makes them resistant to coming undone. Normal nuts tend to vibrate loose while you work.

Cheers
Steve


----------

